# Cracked Screen...



## clarker86 (Jun 7, 2011)

So I cracked my screen today  I need to replace my phone and was going to do the insurance replacement but I also have my early upgrade. I'm wondering what you guys think. Should I use my early upgrade or pay the 100 bucks to replace my Droid X?


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I suppose that depends on what you will want in a phone in the next year or so...

Do you live in a 4g lte area and is that important to you?

Also, do you require dual core?

No one can tell you which phone will best suit your needs. I don't have 4g, and likely wont for a while, so I don't feel the need to spend $300 on an lte phone.

Personally, I love my DX and would pay for the replacement. I want to see what's down the road a little farther...

From Shuji on my DX


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

if you're up for an upgrade, i would go ahead and get the Bionic tomorrow. That's just me...


----------



## clarker86 (Jun 7, 2011)

I love my Droid X. Dual core would be nice but not important. I do live in an LTE area but dont necessarily need 4g. the reason I ask is because I can spend 100 bucks on a replacement DX or 150ish on a brand new phone. Just trying to see what everyone thinks. Thanks fc127 I will take your suggestion into consideration when i make the final decision.


----------

